# Thought you guys might like this....



## unpunk01 (Jul 13, 2005)

I was searching the internet trying to determine if there were any more WWII boneyards out there that I might be able to visit. Well, in my searches I cam across this satellite image and thought you guys might like it. B52s, A10s, F4s, C141s, F14s...you name it!
Check out the boneyard's boneyard on the Eastern edge of the property (triangular tract across the street from the main boneyard....I'd LOVE to walk through there!)
Enjoy...

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32.1...295,0.026350&sspn=0.393555,0.777074&t=k&hl=en


----------



## unpunk01 (Jul 13, 2005)

and another...check out the disassembled B52s in the center area!

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32.1...295,0.026350&sspn=0.393555,0.777074&t=k&hl=en


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey, pretty neat stuff! They do tours there if you're ever in Arizona!

As far as any WW2 bone yards - the oldest recip thing you'll probably going to find is maybe a C-97 or an S-2. Be rest assured, 99.9% of any complete WW2 airframes gone. You might be lucky and find a single C-47 or maybe a late model Corsair sitting in the middle of Montana, but anthing other than that is going to be like looking for the holy grail!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

Thats the AMARC facility at Davis Monthan AFB in Tucson. For more shots of the birds, closer to the ground look here:

http://www.airshowaction.com/dm/page1.html
http://www.sarimage.com/Aviation/DavisMonthan/

Its a sad look for me. I see alot of planes from my time in the service now sitting in the desert in mothballs or in the process of "regeneration". 

It's interesting, and kind of sad to see some of the things that they do there to fulfill treaty requirements. They have this guillotine like apparatus that literally cuts B-52s in half, in one chop! Then they have to leave them destroyed like that in the desert for the former Soviet Union to see through inspections and satellite imagery.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice aerial photos, really interesting to see all the aircraft lined up ready for scrapping.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

Some get scrapped, so get put into "mothballs". The airplanes with the white masking on them are mothballed. They use that to protect the surfaces and other parts while they get stored for a just in case contingency. Although I have no idea what we would do with some of those old F-106s or 102s...

I know alot of the F-111s are mothballed as spare parts for the Aussies, that are flying the F-111G models. Sad to see the old Lakenheath birds getting raided for parts.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

I worked for BAE Flight Systems out of Mojave CA. They convert F-4s into drones. All the birds came from AMARC.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, they do all kinds of things down there. "Regeneration" is a broad term that can mean a lot of things, from converting to drones to part out the airplanes, to melting down the aluminum for beer cans.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## unpunk01 (Jul 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I know alot of the F-111s are mothballed as spare parts for the Aussies, that are flying the F-111G models. Sad to see the old Lakenheath birds getting raided for parts.



Funny, I met an Aussie aviation enthusiast tonight and he was tellign me about how the Aussie air force still uses the F-111's. He said something about them buying 25 of them from AMARC. Very cool guy and VERY knowledgable...I passed this URL to him! Hopefully, we'll see him (Rowan) around here soon!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, they bought a number of them and plan to fly them for quite some time. There should be plenty of spare for them at DM. I know we had over 60 at Lakenheath.

Sounds like Rowan is a bit of an F-111 fan. Not too many folks know about the Aussie 'varks. He probably already know about this site, but he may want to also check out http://www.f-111.net/


----------



## unpunk01 (Jul 15, 2005)

Actually he's not a big fan of modern aviation....he prefers the WWII era planes. But he is quite knowledgable on a variety of aviation information.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, the F-111 is not exactly "modern", but I know what you mean.


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2005)

That's great UP1 fascinating stuff, though I must admit I always find things like that and ship breakers quite sad sights to think of all the work that went into building those planes and the valiant service they gave it seems a very ignominious end for such heroic machines


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Talking of ship graveyards - I saw one of those in T.V in Bangladesh, they freakin' pull them bits by hand over there!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

Ship Graveyard in Bangladesh? I would think they would build ships there with glass bottoms so they know where the rest of their fleet is!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

It's not their own ships - foreign ships just sail in, and then "die" basically - and the Bangladeshis rip them to shreds. I think it's Bangladesh - it's either that or India - one of the two...anyway - they rip them apart by hand. They all wade out to them and start dismantling them!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok - so then the moral here is don't port in Bangladesh or India!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Exactly. They'll start stealing your rudder to build their house with.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Exactly. They'll start stealing your rudder to build their house with.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Why dont the just move into the ship?  Saves effort and had better build quality.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Because they're not as smart as that...


----------



## toffigd (Jul 15, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.401808,18.611698&spn=0.026500,0.040199&t=k&hl=en

This is the polace where I live. See that thick line going from left down corner? That's former runway of an airport, which was there until 1976, when moved out of the growing city and now is here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.378548,18.472481&spn=0.053000,0.080398&t=k&hl=en


----------



## toffigd (Jul 15, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.585400,18.516941&spn=0.053000,0.080398&t=k&hl=en

A naval airbase in Gdynia, about 30km north of Gdansk.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I think thats my house in the red circle. Remote eh?


----------

